# DirecTV app crashes on iPad



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm running iOS 9. Every time I try to launch the DTV app it crashes. It doesn't crash to desktop but all the way to where the apple logo shows up. I've uninstalled several times and even rebooted after uninstalling. 

Any ideas?

Thanks


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

is the iPad jailbroken? 


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

I hadn't used mine in a while. But, today, I wanted to check to see if something that I had set to record via the website had, in fact, recorded. While the app was attempting to access my GenieGo, it crashed on me too (twice).

Not jailbroken. Recently updated to IOS 9.1.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

This thread was a good reminder for me yesterday. When I had the problem in the afternoon, at my office, I thought that the issue may have had something to do with not connecting to my GenieGo at home for an extended period of time.

Before going to bed last night I opened the app and successfully viewed my playlist while both the iPad and GenieGo were on the same network.

Today, I tried connecting while in my office. After hitting playlist, the names of my recorded programs came up (I don't think that the list had been refreshed with programs recorded this morning). But, while the icons for those shows were populating, the app crashed again. I tried restarting the app and it hung on "retrieving account information". I restarted my iPad and then restarted the app. It's now showing an current list of recorded programs but gives a "Video streaming is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later (2100)" error message.


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

No, I have none of my devices are jailbroken.

This is the screen I see when I try to launch the app:


----------

